# through the iris



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

my black mouse iris gave birth a week ago. so here are the babies  . if someone has an idea of what color the pink eyed ones are then please help me out! they dont really look white.. the dad of these babies is such a good little helper. its so cute!


























5 blacks:









2 chocolates (i think):









and 5 pink eyed:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not enough fur on the light colored ones yet to really say.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya thats what i figured. i'll take more pics in a few days


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

here they are today. not much different. i dont think you can tell the colors of the pink eyed yet


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Aww - what a mix of colours! 

I'd have thought your pink-eyed babies would be dove/champagne, considering the darker ones are black and chocolate. The paler babies do look dove and champagne to me but I'm no expert!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya i was thinking they would possibly be dove or champagne. guess i'll have to wait until their fur comes in more!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

I have usually gotten lot of dove babies from black moms, so that's probably what they are. Dove is a red eyed black after all. I have also gotten argente an pew though... So, you can only wait and see.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They arent PEW, I think 3 of them look champagne and the other 2 dove. (although im yet to have dove babies yet so the dove part is a guess)


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i checked them today and i think they might all be champagne. which is a bummer cuz i was hoping for a dove!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

here is an updated pic of the babies after culling. 7 girls  . and the pink eyed all seem to be champagne so no dove  . but! the mom is pregnant again with the same male so im hoping for doves! i love the chocolate girl, so cute!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That chocolate is absolutely gorgeous... almost has a cinnamon tinge to the fur.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

here are updated pics:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww! I love the one being stood on in the second piccie


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha i didnt even notice that one! :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

nanette37 said:


> haha i didnt even notice that one! :lol:


:lol: That was the first one I noticed!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Lush xx


----------

